

What if a million people stopped paying their taxes in protest? - jonallanharper
http://www.theatlasphere.com/metablog/819.php

======
nazgulnarsil
what if i had a gold plated unicorn?

we can play this game all day. not only is this not hacker news, it doesn't
even qualify as regular news.

